# More Fish Ohio River 9.3.09



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well being off work again today (I get the pleasure of working all weekend though) I decided to hit the river again. This time I took a co-worker. He is into fishing, but just basic stuff, hitting ponds and the LMR and what not. This was his first time out on the Ohio River and until today his biggest catfish was a 5 pound channel cat.

Put in at Tanners today and got shad pretty easy in the creek. Also managed a small paddlefish (this is the 3rd one that we have netted in there) Didnt take any pictures but he was the smallest one I have gotten at like 8 inches.

Went up river and got some skipjacks. No big ones today. Biggest one was about 8 inches, rest were the 5-6 inchers.

Went to my first spot and started drifting. Rods were only in for maybe a minute when we got a good hit on a rod, but it did not fully take it, probably too big of a bait for a small fish or something like that. Few minutes later, my rod tip is bouncing as my bait is bumping bottom. I go to crank it, crank it 2 times and then it gets slammed hard, go to take the rod out of the holder and fish gets off. The whole skipjack I was using some how curled up and the hook went back into the bait so I did not get a hookup.

No more bites there so I headed to my next spot. Set up and started drifting. Got 2 fish back to back on the same rod, maybe 2 minutes apart. First was a 4 pound blue, and then my friend Ryan got the second which was an 8 pound blue! So he officially caught his first blue cat as well as his largest catfish to date. He was pretty happy and I was happy that I got him on a decent fish.

Hit a couple other spots and did some exploring (looking for new spots as this was only my 3rd time at Tanners) No fish.

Went to my last spot and started drifting. Drifted through the hole and at the end, rod goes down. A nice 8 pound blue.

Turned the boat around and decided to drift through the hole again, except moving up river. At the top of the hole, another rod goes down hard. I tell Ryan to get it, he picks it up and immediatley I know its a good fish. After a nice 8 minute fight I get him in the net. It is:










Ryan's second blue cat and a nice 28 pound blue!!!!

As we were getting ready to leave, my last rod in the water went down and it had a 6 pound blue on it. So that ended the day on a good note.


So had another good day drifting, in pretty new water for me. 5 Blues. Glad I was able to get a nice fish for Ryan...things might be down hill for him now though as he got a nice fish on his first trip out on the Ohio...haha


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome fish! I cant wait until I get the chance to catch a big cat!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats nice fish,if I can find someone to go with me I am heading out tomorrow


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

truck said:


> Congrats nice fish,if I can find someone to go with me I am heading out tomorrow


If I didnt have to work I would be right there with you


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> If I didnt have to work I would be right there with you


I am off work till tuesday,if u want to hit it call me


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like you've had a good week on the river...congrats!!


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds like a blast...congrats!!


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

truck said:


> Congrats nice fish,if I can find someone to go with me I am heading out tomorrow


i'm off work till tues and I usually have an open seat in my boat if you're interested


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

truck said:


> I am off work till tuesday,if u want to hit it call me


I work tonight, tomorrow, Sunday and Monday...haha I am off Tuesday though


----------

